# What Tools Should I Carry



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

New to the TT experience. I was going to put together a small tool kit to keep in the trailer. Any must have tools/repair items? I saw that someone suggested some spare fuses so I will keep those on hand. Any other ideas?


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

knauby said:


> New to the TT experience. I was going to put together a small tool kit to keep in the trailer. Any must have tools/repair items? I saw that someone suggested some spare fuses so I will keep those on hand. Any other ideas?


Just your small weekend repair toolbox will work.
Make sure you have a lug wrench for changing a blown tire on your camper. Spare bulbs that fit the fixtures/tail lights in the camper.
Blocks or boards for leveling.
crunchman


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

This is going to be a controversial thread









Beside basic adjustable pliers, vise-grip, multi screwdriver, and razor knife. I carry spool of heavy twine, couple wire clothes hangers, super glue, small tube epoxy and roll of duct tape. 
Being an ex boyscout and McGyver watcher. I could repair my trailer or build a new one if need be.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a socket set 1/4" and 3/8", adjustable wrench, vice grips, screwdrivers, allen wrenches, torx bits, digital volt meter, wire terminals, roll of wire, wire cutters and crimpers, soldering iron, solder, electrical tape, duck tape, teflon tape, torque wrench and sockets to fit TT and TV, spare fuses for TT and TV, spare drive belt for TV and a fuel filter, epoxy, silicone lube, drill and bits.

I may carry more than most people, but after 30 years as a auto tech I know things break when you least expect it.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with all of the items listed above. The tool kit for the camper does not need to cost very much...one of big box retailers usually has cheaper tools on sale or free with rebate. Most of my wrenches, pliers and screw drivers were either free or about a $1/$2 each. They certainly are good enough for the light usage they will receive.
bbwb


----------



## MT MIke (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't forget to get a screwdriver that matches your trailer. Most seem to use square #2 (robertson?) screws. Had to drive 30 miles our second time out to get the right screwdriver, as I thought it was just a phillips head, and couldn't back out the screws holding in one of the heater diffusers after DS got sick into it. (eww!)

One other thing I carry is a socket for the stab-jacks and an adapter for my cordless drill. Makes raising and lowering the stabs so much faster!

Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ditto on the #2 square drive, most of the screws in the camper require that driver.
A tube of Dicor or other type of rubber roof repair.
A multi-meter.
Also check the nut that holds your spare tire on the carrier. I'll bet its not the same size as your lug wrench.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I would add a 12V air compressor and a high quality tire gauge. I also carry sockets and wrenches for my hitch. These came in handing this summer when we had to adjust the hitch on the road.

I have also been saved by having a Trailer Aid. In the event you get a flat tire on your trailer, you can literally change it in less than 10 minutes. No need to get out a jack or blocking to jack up your trailer. Big deal when you are sitting on the shoulder of the highway with semi's flying past you while you are on the ground changing a tire. It also comes in handy when doing maintenance.

DAN


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Or you can just pack all of them.


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

Also, plumbers tape, electrical tape and zip ties.


----------

